# Ivory Piano Demos



## SAM CA (Feb 12, 2019)

These are basically solo no-talk Ivory demos that cover various Ivory II *American Concert D, Bosendorfer 255 *and *Steinway Model B* Piano presets. They're not actual compositions but spontaneous improvisations. I'm sure a 'rehearsed' piano piece could potentially sound A LOT better. One nice thing about improvising is that you get to discover the weaknesses of the library. 

Ivory libraries have that consistent character across the full range. Usually, most libraries do just fine in the mid register. Lows and highs are the challenging ones. For me Ivory II checks most if not all the boxes. Aside from personal taste... I play them with confidence. I don't have to avoid a certain note or register or velocity layers to hide nasty surprises. 

Feel free to post your own Ivory recordings here. It's always inspiring to see how others incorporate these pianos in their recordings. 

Synthogy *Ivory II - American Concert D* Demo - Part *1
*




Synthogy *Ivory II Studio Grands - Bosendorfer 255* (Part *1*)





Synthogy *Ivory II Studio Grands - Steinway Model B Grand* Demo (Part 1)


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 12, 2019)

Applause !!  Well done. Somewhat preaching to the choir here; as longtime IvoryII Italian Grand user (via Roland KR-577).
Frequently tempted by new releases, but not yet persuaded to change for mainstream needs.
Expected your Bosendorfer 255 to tempt me, but D and B persevere.

Acoustic grands in past were Mason & Hamlin A, followed by Grotrian Concert 225. Grotrian was sensory experience of a lifetime.

Thank-you for most pleasant audio/video review !

Regards


----------



## vmishka (Feb 12, 2019)

The piano part of this Mozart Concerto, K.537 was rendered with Ivory II Italian Grand.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 12, 2019)

vmishka said:


> The piano part of this Mozart Concerto, K.537 was rendered with Ivory II Italian Grand.





vmishka said:


> The piano part of this Mozart Concerto, K.537 was rendered with Ivory II Italian Grand.




Many thanks !
Would be cool to know what Lawrence Diamond's input device was.


----------



## vmishka (Feb 12, 2019)

I recorded my playing of the concerto on a Yamaha Clavinova and then mixed it with a Music Minus One recording in Logic (but rendered with Ivory II Italian Grand). I had played this concerto with the UC Davis orchestra back in 1970.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 12, 2019)

vmishka said:


> I recorded my playing of the concerto on a Yamaha Clavinova and then mixed it with a Music Minus One recording in Logic (but rendered with Ivory II Italian Grand). I had played this concerto with the UC Davis orchestra back in 1970.



Thank-you for this detail!

_Small world !!!_ I was in USAF at McClellan AFB to 1958, Aerojet General to 1965, Hewlett Packard Co to 1988. Started in Sacramento Sales /Support Ofc with UC Davis responsibilities _ and north /central California. Strong tie-in with Cardiac program at Sacramento Medical Ctr (Dr. Ed Hurley_ Cardiovascular Surgery). Talented, personable man who did great things at UC Davis.
_
Far-out Veterinary Medicine research at UC Davis …. as you may know._

Good to recall some very memorable times past ……


----------



## vmishka (Feb 12, 2019)

My uncle was in the USAF and stationed at McClellan when I was in college at UC Davis. I visited there many times.


----------



## SAM CA (Feb 12, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Applause !!  Well done. Somewhat preaching to the choir here; as longtime IvoryII Italian Grand user (via Roland KR-577).
> Frequently tempted by new releases, but not yet persuaded to change for mainstream needs.
> Expected your Bosendorfer 255 to tempt me, but D and B persevere.
> 
> ...



Thanks Sostenuto! I agree...D and B are great pianos. I don't even tweak them a whole lot, unless I use them within a mix. Even their iOS versions sound pretty good as well. I used them for Choir rehearsals a lot.


----------



## ILIO_Official (Feb 20, 2019)

In case you're interested, there is a live streamer on Twitch.tv who exclusively uses Ivory II. I believe he takes song requests too.


----------



## CGR (Feb 20, 2019)

A Vince DiCola piece I learnt by-ear years ago (it's a little rough around the edges!) played with Ivory 2.5 American D:


----------



## ILIO_Official (Feb 21, 2019)

CGR said:


> A Vince DiCola piece I learnt by-ear years ago (it's a little rough around the edges!) played with Ivory 2.5 American D:




Beautiful!


----------



## CGR (Mar 19, 2019)

ILIO_Official said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks. Any plans for Synthogy to release the Studio Grands Bosendorfer 225 as a stand-alone piano? I'm well covered for sampled Steinway model B pianos.


----------



## ILIO_Official (Mar 20, 2019)

CGR said:


> Thanks. Any plans for Synthogy to release the Studio Grands Bosendorfer 225 as a stand-alone piano? I'm well covered for sampled Steinway model B pianos.


Great question. We'll make sure they hear your request.


----------



## CGR (Mar 28, 2019)

ILIO_Official said:


> Great question. We'll make sure they hear your request.



Any response from Synthogy?


----------

